
The Man in the Zebra Suit Knows the Secret of the Stripes - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/man-zebra-suit-knows-secret-stripes/
======
basicplus2
Slight scew..

All animal patterns come from same source..

[http://popmath.org.uk/rpamaths/rpampages/leopard.html](http://popmath.org.uk/rpamaths/rpampages/leopard.html)

